

Ask HN: What is it that you forget about most when it comes to your health? - michaelabe


======
gotjosh
Keeping track of carbs is pretty hard for me, depending on your weight you
should eat X amount of carbs a day. These days everything you can eat has a
lot of carbs. Keeping track of how many carbs you've eaten so far during the
day can be tricky if you don't know how many carbs the food you eat have.

------
mwessin
I have a deficiency in my iron levels; I'm suppose to have a medical exam once
a year but I always forget that, also I need to have a especial diet in order
to help my body increasing iron levels but for me is very difficult to follow
up

------
sdfjkl
Mindlessly walking to the fridge and stuffing something in my mouth, then
doing it again, then realizing I was actually just thirsty.

Also, sleeping enough and not at such weird times.

------
tansey
My vitamins. I know my diet is awful due to low budget and time, but I try to
counter that by taking daily multi-vitamins. Unfortunately, I get into streaks
where I just forget them.

------
ricardojguzman
I always forget about buying the vitamins that I need. my defenses are low and
when I'm sick is that I remember to buy vitamin C.

------
PedroC88
Not precisely forgetting but being to lazy for exercising... other than
regular sex, I haven't hit the gym in months.

------
joanbarros
I have a problem with drinking too much soda. I often find myself drinking
more than I'd want to.

------
veyron
Sleeping. I average two all-nighters a week, which is doing terrible things to
my health :/

------
MrSatu
The amount of salt and fat that I eat.

------
diiimi
Dont eat fried food!

------
Stythys
for me, definitely my diet. eating a combination of food that amounts to 3k
calories plus the right amount of protein, carbs, veggies, what have you, is
definitely hard for me, especially when I'm out an' about a lot.

------
Boberson
For me, it's avoiding eating too many small children. They can be very
addictive and fattening if one isn't careful.Personally if you have the same
problem as me, I suggest doing what I did and having a few more dogs and cats
in the day.They help fill you up and divert some of the craving to keep you
down to a healthy 2 or 3 kids a day.

~~~
michaelabe
that is really creepy man, fail joke

